# Cern = Weltuntergang?



## cybergamer (10. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.20min.ch/news/wissen/story/17055336

Bischen bammel hab ich schon^^


----------



## Serran (10. September 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die sowas machen . ohne sich zu vergewissern das nichts schief geht... (Hab mir das Video NICHt angegcukt)  Keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens :   ERSTER!


----------



## Eredon (10. September 2008)

Wovor hast du denn genau Angst ? Das die Welt in einem schwarzen Loch verschwindet ?

Ich habe keine Angst, es gibt schlimmere Dinge auf unserer geliebten Welt als ein schwarzes Loch. Es ist viel erschreckender was die Menschen miteinander hier anstellen.


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Ja wir werden alle Sterben aaaaaaaaaaaaaa omg, ^^ Du hast echt angst da vor?  für was auch die meisten machen nur Panik für nix.


----------



## Cybersquall (10. September 2008)

ich habe mich auch schon gefragt öb ich einen Thread auf mach^^
Also ich hab das am anfang doch geglaubt aber wenn man es näher liest will der typ nur sagen das das teil 
VIELLEICHT gefährlich sein kann , aber ob es das wirklich ist weiß niemand . Und man kennt ja die Physik Theorie 
die übertreibt maßlos ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mach dia mal keine sorschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Heute hab ich was geiles gehört. Die Chance das so ein schwarzes Loch entsteht ist gleich gross wie die Chance das aus den Funken die entstehen Drachen schlüpfen, wachsen und dann die Menschheit auffressen. Das finde ich mal eine geile Erklärung. Ach ja, die kam von einem Physiker der an diesem Projekt mitarbeitet.


----------



## Shany (10. September 2008)

wollt auch schon nen thread auf machen mit ner umfrage, aber das is ja nu nicht mehr nötig.
hab nich wirklich angst, dass die welt untergeht, aber falls doch, im "nachleben", was auch immer halt danach kommt kannste sagen:"Ich war dabei!"


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Das Ding läuft doch schon seit heute morgen, also wären wir schon alle tot/im nächsten paralleluniversum wenns schiefgegangen wäre


btw heißt das ding nicht cern sondern die spinner die das veranstalten C.E.R.N.*klugscheiss*  das teil heit LHC (Large Hadron Collider, guckstu wikipedia)


e:



> Heute hab ich was geiles gehört. Die Chance das so ein schwarzes Loch entsteht ist gleich gross wie die Chance das aus den Funken die entstehen Drachen schlüpfen, wachsen und dann die Menschheit auffressen. Das finde ich mal eine geile Erklärung. Ach ja, die kam von einem Physiker der an diesem Projekt mitarbeitet.



lol geil ^^ quelle plx!111 xD


fals es doch schief gehen sollte mach in im nächsten leben nen thread auf und ihr meldet euch alle da : D


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Wehr hat gesagt dass wir ein Nächstes Leben  haben?   vielleicht haben wir nur eins ?


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft doch schon seit heute morgen, also wären wir schon alle tot/im nächsten paralleluniversum wenns schiefgegangen wäre


Es leuft aber auch noch nicht mit voller Kraft.


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Wenn das Teil nur atome verschiesst, was passiert dann wenn ich einen kieselstein als munition reinelege?


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

?? k ja dann wens auf Volle power ist und die welt untergeht wiessen wir alle wehr schuld ist die schweiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. September 2008)

Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, dieses Level der Physik und die Experimente der Wissenschaftler auf ein derart allgemeinverständliches Niveau herunterzubrechen, als das dadurch nicht Missverständnisse und Fehlinterpretationen entstehen würden. Man kann es also garnicht vermeiden, dass die meisten Menschen einfach nicht verstehen um was es dort geht und schließlich Vorbehalte dagegen entwickeln. Spitzenforschung ist so kompliziert und alltagsfern geworden, dass es für die meisten Menschen unmöglich ist, tatsächliche von nichtexistenten Risiken zu unterscheiden. Hier zeigt sich die Parallele zur Gen- oder der Nanotechnik.

Die Untersuchungen im CERN sind meiner Ansicht nach, absolut ungefährlich. Und weils so schön passt, hier noch ein paar Weltuntergangsszenarien. 
Quelle


> *1. Der Kometeneinschlag:* Als sie im März 1997 der Komet Hale Bopp am Himmel erscheint, begehen 39 Mitglieder der Sekte Heaven's Gate in San Diego Selbstmord. Sie sehen in Hale Bopps eine Art Boten des Weltuntergangs und glauben, dass in seinem Schweif ein Ufo versteckt sei, das ihre Seelen auf eine neue Bewusstseinsstufe tragen werde.
> 
> *2. Der Millennium-Bug:* Was passiert, wenn am 1.1.2000 Computer den Datumswechsel von 99 auf 00 missinterpretieren? Diese Frage fesselte zum Jahrtausendwechsel die Welt. Die Szenarien: Geldautomaten fallen aus, Stromkraftwerke stoppen, das Telekommunikationsnetz fällt aus, und wenn alles schief läuft, starten die Militärcomputer in Russland und China die Atombomben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil nur atome verschiesst, was passiert dann wenn ich einen kieselstein als munition reinelege?



Brich ein und probiers aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

mh ich stell mal Jalousien schräg am fenster neben dem pc damit ich rechtzeitig seh wenn der weltuntergang von da unten hochrollt, lol


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Wir werden alle sterben, haltet euch bereit *träller*
Hach ich mag Knorkator.


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

4. Der Dritte Weltkrieg: Die Mitglieder der Geistgeschwister-Sekte im Schwarzwald glaubten, dass am 9. August 1998 der Dritte Weltkrieg beginnen werde. Ein Drittel der Menschheit werde überleben, weil Außerirdische ihnen Asyl in ihren Raumschiffen bieten würden.




dann kann man nur eins sagen LOL XD


----------



## Kessl (10. September 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Wovor hast du denn genau Angst ? Das die Welt in einem schwarzen Loch verschwindet ?
> 
> Ich habe keine Angst, es gibt schlimmere Dinge auf unserer geliebten Welt als ein schwarzes Loch. Es ist viel erschreckender was die Menschen miteinander hier anstellen.


Was genau gab es denn bisher schlimmeres als den Weltuntergang?


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Kriege, Menschen ab schlachten wie Hunde Mhhhmm 10 Jährige  die von ........ etc. ^^


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Toll 1. fängt das erst am 21. an , 2. wächst ein Schwarzesloch erst WENN es enstehen SOLLTE und dann würde es ca. 4 Jahre dauern also hätte wir
WENN es passiert, 1474 Tage zu leben, also 4 Jahre 12 Tage ^^. 

Lg Nebola


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Toll 1. fängt das erst am 21. an , 2. wächst WENN ein Schwarzesloch enstehen SOLLTE erst, und dann würde es ca. 4 Jahre dauern also hätte wir
> WENN es passiert, 1474 Tage zu leben, also 4 Jahre 12 Tage ^^.
> 
> Lg Nebola




Ich bin aber noch Zu jung um zu sterben aaaaaa ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht kann man dass Schwarze loch dann mit einem Gossen Meteoriten stopfen wie in Futurama XD


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

> 1. Der Kometeneinschlag: Als sie im März 1997 der Komet Hale Bopp am Himmel erscheint, begehen 39 Mitglieder der Sekte Heaven's Gate in San Diego Selbstmord. Sie sehen in Hale Bopps eine Art Boten des Weltuntergangs und glauben, dass in seinem Schweif ein Ufo versteckt sei, das ihre Seelen auf eine neue Bewusstseinsstufe tragen werde.



Ich mach zwar eigentlich über sich umbringende Menschen keine (ok, selten) Witze aber da musste ich echt loslachen...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

OH NOES!

Schwarze Löcher Ftw , wird wohl wieder zeit , die String Theorie auszpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. September 2008)

Mhhh Schwarze Löcher.......

Ich muss mir grad Homer vorstellen wie er an nen Donut denkt und sich das Loch in der Mitte anschaut...... xD


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Mhhh Schwarze Löcher.......
> 
> Ich muss mir grad Homers vorstellen wie er an nen Donut denkt und sich das Loch in der Mitte anschaut...... xD



LOL XD Wen homer ein schwarzes loch sehen würde fäng der sich an zu sabbern und denkt an Donats^^


----------



## kthxbye (10. September 2008)

@Noxiel:
Dass wir (oder zumindest die meisten ^^ vllt is ja hier einer der Dok aus Stargate <_< ) davon 0 Plan haben steht fest.
Aber: Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann haben die Wissenschaftler selbst die Entstehung eines schwarzen Lochs in betracht gezogen, ausserdem wissen diese noch recht wenig über dieses Phänomen.

D.h. angesichts dessen, dass ein schwarzes Loch entstehen >könnte< und sie nicht wissen was genau dann passieren würde, wäre die Vernichtung der Erde durchaus möglich... Das die Chancen dazu kleiner sind, als das Blizzard ihre Releasetermine einhält, ist ja eine andere Frage ^^

Ich persönlich glaub auch nich, dass heut was passiert... die werden schon wissen was sie machen, bzw werden sie die Erde im Falle eines unerwarteten  Ereignisses durchaus zu retten wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Zez (10. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht daran, aber da es Dinge sind, die noch nicht erforscht sind, kann niemand den Weltuntergang ausschließen, aber mMn sind die Chancen minimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (10. September 2008)

Falls es heute rums macht, ich wäre der lezte den's stört. /emo (///.-)


----------



## cybergamer (10. September 2008)

> 9. Der Maya-Kalender: Am 21. Dezember 2012 endet nach 5126 Jahren die Zeitrechnung der Maya. Esoteriker erwarten an diesem Tag einen kulturellen Quantensprung in ein neues Zeitalter.



am 21.oktober schiessen sie die dinger aufeinander....

es heisst 50 monat geht das schwarze loch genug gewachsen ist

12 ok. + 50 monate = 21. Dezember 2012

hmmm^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. September 2008)

lol


----------



## Myanda (10. September 2008)

Was is eigentlich hinter/in diesem Loch?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. September 2008)

ein schwarzes loch hat keinen hintergrund da ein schwarzes loch niicht 3 diemensional ist. musst dir vorstelllen wie das Magier portal in wow egal wie dú dich drehst siehst immer nur die gleiche seite.

das ist zumindest die devise. wir hatten noch keine möglichekit schwarze löcher zu erforschen. wir könnten eines erschaffen aber das ist verboten bevor wir nicht wissen wie man ein schwarzes loch wieder zerstört.

und was mit den sachen passiert die da durch gehen weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. September 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich hinter/in diesem Loch?



Mit Sicherheit eine bessere Welt.....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

ist es nicht so , das ein schwarzes loch zerstört wird , indem es mit genug materie ( materie > energie / anziehungskraft des lochs ) gestopft wird?

Mhhh , mich würde interessieren , was am anderen ende des lochs  ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (10. September 2008)

Naja man könnte zumindestens sagen, es waren weder die Chinesen, noch die USA noch die RUssen die uns dann vom Anlitz der Welt gepustet haben xD


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

ich würde sagen ein richtig fetter klumpen von dem was schon reingefallen ist


----------



## Mehades76 (10. September 2008)

für alle die nicht verstehen was die da machen schaut euch dieses Video mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (10. September 2008)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem WoW-Forum:



> Bierdeckel
> Hergottchen ...
> 
> Eigentlich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> ...


Also Ruhe, nothing will happen xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> für alle die nicht verstehen was die da machen schaut euch dieses Video mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hachja , da fühlt man sich doch gleich beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

> für alle die nicht verstehen was die da machen schaut euch dieses Video mal an smile.gif
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM
> 
> ...



gegrowlt und mit e gitarre fänd ichs jetzt besser aber ich will mal nicht meckern^^

btw wieso denken alle das wir schon heute sterben wenn das ding erst so am hochfahren ist und die atömchen im oktober zusamenn knallen werden?


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Hinter einem Schwarzenloch ist ein beutel wie beim Staubsauger, wenn der voll ist, wird er einfach wieder ins All entleert und es entstehen neue Planeten.

/lustige wollt ich schon immermal sagen, bin aber nie dazu gekommen weil diese frage leider noch nie irgendwogestellt wurde Phase off...

Lg Nebola


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

ne der weltuntergang kam doch erst zu jahrtausendwende. solln sich die von RTL ma was neues einfallen lassen. sowas in richtung hochhäuser und  flugzeuge. was? gibts schon? 

menno


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ne der weltuntergang kam doch erst zu jahrtausendwende. *solln sich die von RTL ma was neues einfallen lassen. sowas in richtung hochhäuser und  flugzeuge. was? gibts schon? *
> 
> menno






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day >.<


----------



## chopi (10. September 2008)

*beeilt sich mit dem Post,da das ende schon nah sein konnte*
Ich war dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2008)

Bei dem Namen C.E.R.N muss ich immer an Illuminati denken xD


----------



## IchMagToast (10. September 2008)

Kessl schrieb:


> Was genau gab es denn bisher schlimmeres als den Weltuntergang?




es gab viel schlimmeres als den weltuntergang, besonders weil´s noch garkeinen gab du trottel, achte ma auf deine grammatik


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

seid n bisserl netter zu C.E.R.N die ham das i-net erfunden(jaja die schweizer wider^^)


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> seid n bisserl netter zu C.E.R.N die ham das i-net erfunden(jaja die schweizer wider^^)


Tja

Wer hats erfunden? Die Schweizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kessl (10. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> es gab viel schlimmeres als den weltuntergang, besonders weil´s noch garkeinen gab du trottel, achte ma auf deine grammatik


Wer hier mal 'ne Runde in Deutsch nachpauken sollte ist imho klar, aber den Trottel nehme ich dir übel. Gibt es einen Grund mich zu beleidigen nur weil du unsere Muttersprache... sorry, meine Muttersprache nicht verstehst?

Ich versuche es mal dir in einer Sprache klar zu machen die deinem geistigen Niveau etwas eher entspricht:

Gaga Gugu.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2008)

sonst glaub ich ja diesen weltuntergangs gedöns nich aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass beim cern dingsbumms doch schon was passieren könnte...


----------



## cybergamer (10. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja
> 
> Wer hats erfunden? Die Schweizer
> 
> ...



Erst Ricola.
Dann das Internet
und jetz den Weltuntergang

XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. September 2008)

Man kann sich auch über alles Sorgen machen. Wie wäre es, erst darüber nachzudenken, wenn es passiert ist?


----------



## cybergamer (10. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch über alles Sorgen machen. Wie wäre es, erst darüber nachzudenken, wenn es passiert ist?



zu spät =P


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

hatte gestenr dazu 2 forscher gesehen. der eine wollte es gerichtlich verbieten lassen weil er es für zu gefährlich hält und der andere meinte , dass wenn ein schwarzes loch entseht, es gerade mal die energie eines apfels hätte und somit nicht lang genug stabil sein würde.
im übrigen ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das die menschheit die nächsten tausend jahre (oder waren es hundert?)nicht überlebt garnichtmal so gering.
in der gleichung sind asteroiden, naturkatastrophen etc sowie die selbstvernichtung mit einberechnet.
Aber wie heißts so schön? Nach mir die Sinnflut^^


----------



## Knallfix (10. September 2008)

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/09/09/terrible...adron-collider/

....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2008)

*JUHU wir leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

rofl ich steh auf Weltuntergangsszenarien, danach kann man sich so schön drüber lustig machen... und wens doch pasiert dan gibts eh keinen mehr dens juckt xD

PS: Teufelszahl is 616 oder 626 weis neme genau ... 666 war ne fehlübersetzung!!!


----------



## dalai (10. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft doch schon seit heute morgen, also wären wir schon alle tot/im nächsten paralleluniversum wenns schiefgegangen wäre
> 
> 
> btw heißt das ding nicht cern sondern die spinner die das veranstalten C.E.R.N.*klugscheiss*  das teil heit LHC (Large Hadron Collider, guckstu wikipedia)



Klugscheiss 2: Sie starten erst in einigen Wochen mit den Experimenten.

Das bisher gefährlichste, dass im Cern bisher passiert ist wegen dem LHC ist ein Arbeiterunfall und ein Rechtsstreit. 

Hier ist alles zum LHC erklärt, in verständlicher form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. September 2008)

ach reggt euch ab sterben müssen wir sowieso und das mit den cern glaub nit ds das hochgeht nur wen terrors es üerfallen ^^


----------



## dalai (10. September 2008)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ach reggt euch ab sterben müssen wir sowieso und das mit den cern glaub nit ds das hochgeht nur wen terrors es üerfallen ^^



In der Cern kann nichts hochgehen, schon gar nicht wenn irgendein Terrorist es probiert. Solche geniale Sachen, die die Welt zerstören könnten, werden auch nur von den genialsten Physiker gemacht, und die sind (fast) alle im Cern.Atombombe wurde ja auch (indirekt) von Einstein ausgefunden und nicht vom Militär.


----------



## dalai (10. September 2008)

Sogar Google macht an der Cern-LHc Hype mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kessl (10. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Atombombe wurde ja auch (indirekt) von Einstein ausgefunden und nicht vom Militär.


Was hat die Relativitätstheorie oder der Photoeffekt denn mit der Atombombe zu tun? Das einzige was man Einstein in dieser Hinsicht zuschreiben kann ist, daß die Bombe durch seine Briefe an Roosevelt etwas schneller entwickelt wurde und so noch rechtzeitig fertig wurde um 2 davon abzuwerfen, ohne Einstein wären die Bomben vermutlich erst 5 Monate nach Kriegsende fertig geworden. Aber mit der starken Wechselwirkung hat Einstein nun wirklich nichts zu tun, daran haben andere geforscht.


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

Omg ich sehe was schwarzes am Himmeles wird grösser  omg ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. September 2008)

das nennt man Tag/nacht wechsel^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich hinter/in diesem Loch?


Wir haben mal einen Film über schwarze Löcher in Physik gesehen, in dem gesagt wurde, dass alle Materie in diesem Loch unglaublich stark komprimiert wird, wenn das stimmt, ist ein Betreten nicht gerade gesund.^^


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Juhu, Weltuntergang!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir haben mal einen Film über schwarze Löcher in Physik gesehen, in dem gesagt wurde, dass alle Materie in diesem Loch unglaublich stark komprimiert wird, wenn das stimmt, ist ein Betreten nicht gerade gesund.^^



Ich habe in einer Fachlektüre gelesen , das die Materie sich extrem stark ausdehnt ( mehrerer Tausend Kilometer , je nachdem wie groß das Loch ist ), und sich am anderen Ende beim austritt so stark Komprimiert , das es zu kleinen Supernoven kommt. 

Allerdings - wer wills beweisen ?

Evtl sind schwarze Löcher ja das paradies , und sobald man eintritt , steht man dem Allmächtigen gegenüber , der einen auf ne Partie Poker und ein gutes Bier einläd? Wer weiß , wer weiß ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ne der weltuntergang kam doch erst zu jahrtausendwende. solln sich die von RTL ma was neues einfallen lassen. sowas in richtung hochhäuser und  flugzeuge. was? gibts schon?
> 
> menno



Die Sache mit den Häusern und den Flugzeugen kommt dann morgen wieder dauernd im TV. Zusammen mit unzähligen Hirnlosen Reportagen die jedes Jahr kommen.



Manoroth schrieb:


> seid n bisserl netter zu C.E.R.N die ham das i-net erfunden(jaja die schweizer wider^^)



Eigentlich wurde das Internet (bzw. das ARPA-Net) vom US-Militär und den Universitäten erfunden. 
Das CERN hat höchstens das WWW und den ersten Browser entwickelt. (Genauer gesagt wars eigentlich ein Brite. Sir Tim Berners-Lee)




Rhokan schrieb:


> gegrowlt und mit e gitarre fänd ichs jetzt besser aber ich will mal nicht meckern^^
> 
> btw wieso denken alle das wir schon heute sterben wenn das ding erst so am hochfahren ist und die atömchen im oktober zusamenn knallen werden?



Die Teile die im Oktober zusammenknallen, werden nicht viel Stärker sein, als das was in anderen Beschleunigern auch schon zusammenknallte. Die richtige Suche wird erst nach der Winterpause losgehen.
Ihr habt also noch genug Zeit um zu beichten, die Jungfräulichkeit zu verlieren, Wotlk zu spielen, Kil'Jaeden zu töten, WAR zu spielen und Duke Nukem Forever zu spielen. Nagut... bei Duke Nukem bin ich mir nich so sicher *g*


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer Fachlektüre gelesen , das die Materie sich extrem stark ausdehnt ( mehrerer Tausend Kilometer , je nachdem wie groß das Loch ist ), und sich am anderen Ende beim austritt so stark Komprimiert , das es zu kleinen Supernoven kommt.
> 
> Allerdings - wer wills beweisen ?
> 
> ...


Oder war's so? Keine Ahnung, ist schon ein Jahr her, aber da war irgendwas mit komprimieren.^^


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2008)

@Noxiel

Also Nostradamus hat nicht den Weltuntergang für 1999 vorgesehen! Er hat damals gesagt das sein "geistiger" Sohn der erste sein wird der überhaupt seine Verse mit den dazugehörigen Jahreszahlen richtig übersetzen werden KANN! Und dieses Datum müßte noch in der Zukunft liegen. Des weiteren hat er Prophezeiungen bis ins dritte Jahrtausend gemacht. Diejenigen die behaupten, er hätte den Weltuntergang für 1999 angekündigt haben sich einfach nicht informiert...

Die Mayas haben gesagt, dass die Menscheit im Jahr 2012 (umgerechnet auf unsere Jahreszahlen) eine neue Bewußtseinsebene erlangen werden. Sollte das etwa das Ende der "ImbáRóxxór"-Schurken in Wow sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man weiß es nicht! Aber eine neue Bewußtseinsebene... wenn sowas käme das wäre schon extrem cool da der Mensch sein Gehirn ja eh kaum nutzt!^^

Teilchenbeschleuniger:
Nein sie haben ihn noch nicht voll hochgefahren und irgendwas mit Photonen haben sie noch weggelassen. Also ich als Südbadener hatte heute schon ein seltsames unwohles Gefühl! Man möge mir verzeihen das ich so meine Zweifel daran hege das es soooooo ungefährlich ist wenn man den Urknall "nachspielt"!^^
HALLO???? Ich bin dafür das in der nächsten Ausgabe vom Y-Heft eine kleine Maschine beigelegt wird in der man Atomkerne spalten kann! Das kann doch nicht gefährlich sein immerhin sind diese Kerne soooooo winzig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

ich rate euch mal das buch Credo zu lesen...

dort gehts auch um einen riesigen teilchenbeschleuniger und so...

ist auch sonst gut das buch... 

KLICK MICH <<< amazon link


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

> Oder war's so? Keine Ahnung, ist schon ein Jahr her, aber da war irgendwas mit komprimieren.^^



Auf Wikipedia steht auch n Artikel über Weisse Löcher die nach diversen, allerdings auf grund der thermodynamik unwahrscheinlichen theorien das andere Ende bilden und den Mist den der schwarze kumpan frisst wieder aufspucken


----------



## Saytan (10. September 2008)

Also ich hab das heute mal bissel dramatischer ner Freundinn von mir erzählt,uii wie die schiss hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. September 2008)

Weltuntergang durch Teilchenbeschleuniger? 

Meine Meinung: Panikmache, aufgepuscht durch Medien und übereifrige Kritiker.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

Im Oktober gehts ja erst richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. September 2008)

Ich freu mich drauf!!!Das schwarze loch droppt epixX ne?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Im Oktober gehts ja erst richtig los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich erst nach dem Winter... im Oktober werden nur n paar Tests durchgeführt. Nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

> Ich freu mich drauf!!!Das schwarze loch droppt epixX ne?


Jepp, ein Miniatur-Schwarzes Loch, mit dem man seinen Pc kühlen kann :>^^



> Eigentlich erst nach dem Winter... im Oktober werden nur n paar Tests durchgeführt. Nix neues smile.gif


Achso, na dann... vll erleben wir das Wotlk-Release noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Edit: Das Bild in deiner Signatur Carcharoth.. Woran könnte das erinnern?^^


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

also meine meinung dazu ist folgendes:

1. natürlich könnte es passieren das ein schwarzes loch entsteht und die erde zerstört, aber es könnte genau so gut ein meteorid auf der erde einschlagen und alles vernichten 

    (zum thema das die nasa das überwacht: glaubt ihr wirklich das die uns sagen würden das in einer woche die erde zerstört wird?? das würde zur reinsten panik führen!)


2. wenn so ein schwarzes loch entsteht und die gesamte menschheit auslöscht, dann wäre es ja im grunde egal. es macht ja eigentlich keinen unterschied ob wir jetzt alle leben oder alle tot sind es würde e keiner bemerken (klingt zwar hart, ist aber so!)



EDIT: 100. post *freu*


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

Bin ich schon tod?


----------



## Happening (10. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich schon tod?


ja


----------



## chopi (10. September 2008)

Noch nicht
Immernoch nicht
soooo,jetzt!

Meine Einstellung? Wenn wir alle sterben,muss ich nicht für den Test nächste Woche lernen.Wäre algemein praktisch zu wissen ob wir alle sterben,dann würd ich garnichtsmehr machen *g*


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

Jepp, was hier schreibt ist nur vorprogrammierte Software auf einem Rechner in einem Paralelluniversum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Meine Einstellung? Wenn wir alle sterben,muss ich nicht für den Test nächste Woche lernen.Wäre algemein praktisch zu wissen ob wir alle sterben,dann würd ich garnichtsmehr machen *g*


Guter Punkt, mit dem Test^^


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, was hier schreibt ist nur vorprogrammierte Software auf einem Rechner in einem Paralelluniversum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir könnten das thema ja eingentlich gleich in "Ist das Leben nur ein Computerspiel?" umbenennen.^^

obwohl mich würde tatsächlich interressieren was ihr davon haltet: was ist wenn das ganze leben nur irgentein programm ist das auf irgenteinem supercomputer von irgentwelchen aliens läuft??

glaubt ihr das könnte wirklich stimmen?


----------



## chopi (10. September 2008)

Aber ich finde,wir sollten eine geile Blondine und mich in einer kapsel in den Weltraum schicken,damit ich die neue menschheit irgendwo weit weg schaffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nehme auch gerne Wow mit,dann gibts halt keine Menschheit xD


----------



## Happening (10. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> jo genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Thema hab ich mal 2 Stunden mit nem Kumpel von mir diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> jo genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, das stimmt... aber du  weisst schon zu viel... o0 *aluhutaufnkopfsetz*


----------



## mccord (10. September 2008)

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/
hab mal sicherheitshalber den newsfeed der seite abonniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die reddit community hat zusammengelegt und den leuten des cern ein brecheisen geschickt, da fühlt man sich gleich ein ganzes stück sicherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://blog.reddit.com/2008/09/crowbar-hea...e-strategy.html


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

Naja, sein kann alles, unmöglich ist nichts^^
Kann auch sein dass morgen noch ein schwarzes Loch entseht, als Nachwirkung^^


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Das Thema hab ich mal 2 Stunden mit nem Kumpel von mir diskutiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja möglich wäre es ja....

da muss ich auch immer gleich daran denken wie "blöd" wir menschen eigentlich sind...

ich meine wir gehen jeden tag in die arbeit und schauen das war irgentwann einmal kinder bekommen und irgentwann sterben wir dann...

also finde ich es komisch das wir unseren alltag so normal leben und uns fast keine gedanken darüber machen wieso wir das eigentlich tun...

das ganze ist ja eigentlich sinnlos.... wir arbeiten um geld zu verdienen, aber irgentwann sterben wir sowieso...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> naja möglich wäre es ja....
> 
> da muss ich auch immer gleich daran denken wie "blöd" wir menschen eigentlich sind...
> 
> ...



dann arbeite nicht, verschimmel in einem altgrauplattenbau, oder bring dich selbst um, wenn alles so sinnlos ist.
aber selbst wenns sinnlos ist: es macht spaß xD


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann arbeite nicht, verschimmel in einem altgrauplattenbau, oder bring dich selbst um, wenn alles so sinnlos ist.
> aber selbst wenns sinnlos ist: es macht spaß xD



ich hab ne bessere idee: ich werd ein emo! xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> ich hab ne bessere idee: ich werd ein emo! xD



och nee... das ist doch ne scheiss idee... ist doch eh alles kacke *ineckekriech*


----------



## Happening (10. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> naja möglich wäre es ja....
> 
> da muss ich auch immer gleich daran denken wie "blöd" wir menschen eigentlich sind...
> 
> ...



ja wir sind vielleicht ja nur Teil von einem viel größerem, komplexerem System, das wir Menschen überhaupt nicht verstehen weil wir viel zu dumm sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

> ja wir sind vielleicht ja nur Teil von einem viel größerem, komplexerem System, das wir Menschen überhaupt nicht verstehen weil wir viel zu dumm sind unsure.gif


Da gibt es dann sicher 128-bit OS oO


----------



## Yadiz (10. September 2008)

> Wir haben mal einen Film über schwarze Löcher in Physik gesehen, in dem gesagt wurde, dass alle Materie in diesem Loch unglaublich stark komprimiert wird, wenn das stimmt, ist ein Betreten nicht gerade gesund.^^



/sign 

beim Betreten würde man in seine Atomkerne zerlegt werden. Was, zumindest von Außen gesehen (könnte man die Person sehen) langsam, für den, der es betritt aber relativ schnell gehen würde. (Zeit vergeht theoretisch in der Nähe von schwarzen Löchern langsamer *1. - Erklärung würde zu lange dauern ;>)

*1: Dem, der in der Nähe eines schwarzen Loches ist, würde es natürlich nicht auffallen, dass die Zeit direkt in seiner Umgebung langsamer vergeht, da er, mit seiner Umgebung, Element dieses Zustandes ist. D.h elektrische Impulse im Gehirn, die für den Denkvorgang zuständig sind, würden dem Milieu entsprechend auch langsamer übermittelt werden. Man würde also keinen Unterschied merken. Es sei denn wenn man nach außen vom schwarzen Loch weg blickt und alles außen schnell an sich vorbeiziehen sieht.

Ein Schwarzes Loch besteht aus den Atomkernen. Atomkerne tragen bildlich gesehen, den größten Teil des Gewichts eines Atoms. 
D.h. Wenn man ein Atom als Kern (Neutronen / Protonen) und Hülle (Elektronen) betrachtet, macht der Kern ungefähr 99,999(...)% des gesamten Gewichts aus. 
Umgekehrt ist er paradoxerweise im Vergleich zur Hülle ziemlich klein (auch bildlich gesehen - da elektronen ja nur negative Ladungen sind). 

Stellt euch den Kern (Tischtennisball, der 99,999(...)% des ganzen wiegt), in einer Atomhülle (Fussballstadion, 0,00(...)1% der Atommasse) vor.

Kurz: Das schwarze Loch hat auf sehr wenig Raum sehr viel Masse. Als Beispielt hält hier immer das Gewicht eines Öltankers in einer Streichholzpackung her. Da Masse sich ja gegenseitig anzieht (<- dessen Ursache ja noch nicht herausgefunden wurde) ist auch die enorme Gravitation des schwarzen Lochs zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - viel Masse auf extrem kleinen Raum *punkt*

Der einzige Grund warum das schwarze Loch selbst Licht anzieht, ist weil Photonen im Licht auch eine Masse haben - und so von der Masse des schwarzen Lochs angezogen werden können. Daraus resultiert natürlich, dass man schwarze Löcher nicht sehen kann, da von ihnen kein Licht reflektiert wird und auf diese Weise zu unseren Augen gelangen könnte. Photonen die nicht ganz den Ereignishorizont des Massefeldes durchlaufen werden nur auf ihrer Bahn abgelenkt, - was wohl ähnlich aussehen dürfte wie Hitzeflimmern etc.

Lg


----------



## chopi (10. September 2008)

Oh gott,wir sind die weltraumeinzeller,die ganz unten in der Nahrungskette stehn o.O wir sterben auch nicht aus Altersschwäche,wir werden zu dem zeitpunkt getötet,an dem wir die richtige Reife haben "hmmm,jahrgang 93 vorzüglich!"


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

So, CERN-Gruppe ist offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://my.buffed.de/groups/1504/view/


----------



## star-fire (10. September 2008)

Wenn alles aufgesaugt wird un ich eh nix davon mitbekomm is es mir eigentlich relativ^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Danke Yadiz, genauso war's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hätte es *nie* so gut ausdrücken können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> obwohl mich würde tatsächlich interressieren was ihr davon haltet: was ist wenn das ganze leben nur irgentein programm ist das auf irgenteinem supercomputer von irgentwelchen aliens läuft??
> 
> glaubt ihr das könnte wirklich stimmen?



Was für einen Unterschied würde das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Schlag mal "Solipsismus" nach - Du und alle anderen Poster sind eh nur Erfindungen meines Ichs, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben[1].

Der "Last-Thursdayism"[2] besagt übrigens, daß das Universum inkl. allem Viehzeuch letzten Donnerstag entstanden ist. Ich bin da eher ein Anhänger des "Last Tuesdayism", der behauptet, das passiere jeden Dienstag auf's Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsismus
[2] http://rationalwiki.com/wiki/index.php?tit...ast_Thursdayism


----------



## Raminator (11. September 2008)

Shany schrieb:


> wollt auch schon nen thread auf machen mit ner umfrage, aber das is ja nu nicht mehr nötig.
> hab nich wirklich angst, dass die welt untergeht, aber falls doch, im "nachleben", was auch immer halt danach kommt kannste sagen:"Ich war dabei!"


dabei sein ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee ich kenn das schon vor monaten.hab auch physik lehrer gefragt usw.die meinten wenn schwarze löcher entstehen, dann aber ganz kleine die aber für unsere zeit nicht gefährlich sein können^^


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Shit nichts großartiges passiert -.-

Schwarze Löcher können unserer Erde nur gefährlich werden, wenn sie aus Supernovas enstehen. Wie soll das bitte aus 2 Goldatomen passieren?
Dafür reicht die Energie gar nicht aus, um soetwas zu bewergstelligen.


----------



## Littleheroe (11. September 2008)

in der schweiz steht noch alles^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

Weltuntergang? Quatsch... um da wirklich was Gefährliches zu machen bräuchten wir noch überragendere Technik ^^
Ich denke die Chance das alles schiefgeht ist ungefähr so hoch, wie die Chance das ich bis zum Beginn der richtigen Experimente jede Woche den Lottojackpot knacke... wenn nicht sogar noch niedriger als das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weltuntergang? Quatsch... um da wirklich was Gefährliches zu machen bräuchten wir noch überragendere Technik ^^
> Ich denke die Chance das alles schiefgeht ist ungefähr so hoch, wie die Chance das ich bis zum Beginn der richtigen Experimente jede Woche den Lottojackpot knacke... wenn nicht sogar noch niedriger als das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm wens dann passiert hät ich lotto spielen sollen oder wie


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

So kann mans dann auch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quasi bist du dann doppelt angeschmiert


----------



## Squarg (11. September 2008)

Na hoffentlich hält Blizzard dann die Server am Leben,
bis alles verschlungen ist...

Scherz beiseite, ich finds schwachsinnig rausfinden zu wollen wie das Universum entstanden ist.
Die Menschen denken immer sie wären so schlau, dabei können wir noch nichtmal sagen
was hinter dem Weltall kommt. Vielleicht sollen wir es auch gar nicht wissen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten zuerstmal die Probleme auf der Erde gelöst werden,
dann in 50-60 Jahren wenn das getan ist, können sich ja wieder ein paar Superschlaue 
hinsetzen und auf unsere Kosten philosophieren wie was wo wann im Universum entstanden ist.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. September 2008)

Die Welt wird untergehen durch Cern hier der Beweis !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wers nicht checkt. Durch solche Experimente began die Half Life Story ;>


----------



## cybergamer (11. September 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> in der schweiz steht noch alles^^



naja knallen tuts auch erst am 21. Oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern war nur so testlauf zum schaun ob die photonenstrahlen (star trek <3) richtig zirkulieren können


----------



## Thront (11. September 2008)

mmmh- internet geht noch. wir scheinen noch zu leben.


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. September 2008)

Hier eine weiteres gemeinsames Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. September 2008)

*crazy*
Hahahah WUAHAHA WIR WERDEN IN EINEM  SCHWARZEN LOCH UNTERGEHEN 



ich finds dumm,mit soetwas herumzuexperementieren.
die chancen auf was schlimmes sind zwar gering,jedoch *zitat-illidan*:"ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet".


----------



## EspCap (11. September 2008)

> Die Welt wird untergehen durch Cern hier der Beweis !


Omg!einself!!111!


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hier eine weiteres gemeinsames Detail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam mach ihr mir an Angst die sehe ja echt fast wie die Half-life 2 aus ^^


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Die Halflifebilder sind ja mal echt krass o.O
Bimmbamm,über das eine von den beiden hab ich letztens unter der Dusche nachgedacht,wusste garnicht das das nen namen etc hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch ne rote Brechstange am 21. Oktober


----------



## dejaspeed (11. September 2008)

Als ich mein Notebook wieder aufmachte fand ich einen offenen Browser auf den Desktop vor der gerade Wikipedia mit Seitenthema large Hadron Collider zeigte, entweder hat mal fix ein weiterer Mitarbeiter nachgeschlagen oder das ist ein böses omen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (11. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch ne rote Brechstange am 21. Oktober



Ich wollte schon immer nen Headcrap als Haustier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch ne rote Brechstange am 21. Oktober




lol XD und ich mir dass Ding dass Schwere Dinge Bewegen kann  (weiss im mom den namen nicht mehr)


EDIT: ich warte schon auf die Nervten foto mach dinger die dauert fotos von dir machen in Half-Life 2^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2008)

ich hab Half Life nie gespielt! Das letze Spiel in die Richtung war Duke Nukem.

Was wollt ihr mit ner roten Brechstange? Was muß man da beachten? Oder reicht es wenn ich mir einfach die Haare blondiere, mir ne Sonnenbrille aufsetz und nen Raketenwerfer umschnall?


----------



## dejaspeed (11. September 2008)

Ich würde da lieber mein liebes gutes alte ma5b vorziehen. ^^


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

Es würden ja jedentag Schwarze löcher entstehen .
Weil andauernt  teilchen mit lichtgsechwindigkeit oder schneller !  durch die gegend sausen


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Wir wissen das die Welt nicht untergehen wird, das hält uns aber nicht davon ab hier Verschwörungstheorien auszuhecken.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. September 2008)

Bestimmt, wie schon oft gesagt, wird nichts passieren.
Das mit den schwarzen Löchern ist nur interessant für die Medien, damit sie eine gute Story haben und den Leuten angst machen können, damit die Leute es weiter verfolgen, denn wer möchte nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn die Welt untergehen würde.
Es ist eigentlich schwachsinnig, aber es könnte natürlich auch passiern, das steht nicht außer Frage.

Und wäre es nicht sehr interessant, wenn die Menschheit sich mit einem Knopfdruch selbst auslöschen würde, denn das würde beweisen, dass der Gier wissen, das einzigste, was sich der Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet, alles töten wird?

Edit: Die Energie würde ausreichen, denn ein schwazes Loch ist teorethisch ein Magnet ohne ausmaße, es saugt sogar das Licht an, deswegen auch schwarzes Loch, weil dort kein Licht ist. 
Das schwarze Loch zieht dann alles an, was in seine gravitationsreichweite ist, es saugt alles in sich auf und wird erst dann aufhören, wenn nichts mehr in seiner nähe ist.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Ja aber die Schwarzen Löcher die entstehen würden wären nur Schwarze Mini-Löcher die sich nach kurzer Zeit auflösen, also müssen nur die in Black Mesa , ähm Genf sich sorgen machen


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

Das Schwarze loch ist nichtmal ein Loch aber egal ..


----------



## Naho (11. September 2008)

da ich keine lust hatte den ganzen thread zu lesen, und somit nicht ausschliesen kann dass das noch nicht fgepostet worden ist , will ich nun auch meinen senf dazugeben ;-)


also ich hab erstens gehört , dass ein schwarzes loch leichter wie helium sei, dh es würde sofort verpuffen^^  ich mag das wort verpuffen^^

und wenn es doch unter umständen enstehen sollte, würde es zw 4 monate - u 5 mil jahre dauern bis es die erde verschlugen hätte



UND ich hab das alles gehört bzw gelesen also ich hab keine ahnung ob es stimmt od nur einfach ne panik mache ist , dh ist heute sowieso zu extrem, ich mien dass mit der panik mache ^^


----------



## Happening (11. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wie schon oft gesagt, wird nichts passieren.
> Das mit den schwarzen Löchern ist nur interessant für die Medien, damit sie eine gute Story haben und den Leuten angst machen können, damit die Leute es weiter verfolgen, denn wer möchte nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn die Welt untergehen würde.
> Es ist eigentlich schwachsinnig, aber es könnte natürlich auch passiern, das steht nicht außer Frage.
> 
> ...



Nein ich denke nicht, dass die Energie ausreicht, denn schließlich ist in dem LHC ein Vakuum, also keine Materie, die das schwarze Loch anziehen kann, und dadurch dass es so klein ist (aufgrund der 'niedrigen' Energiemengen) zerstrahlt es ziemlich schnell, wenn keine neue Masse hinzukommt.

Übrigens entstehen tagtäglich am Rand der Atmosphäre kleine schwarze Löcher, wenn kosmische Stahlung mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit gegen die atmosphärischen Schichten prallen, aber der Erde hat das noch nie geschadetm eher im Gegenteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Somit besteht keine Gefahr.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. September 2008)

Wer sagt denn, dass es totales Vakuum ist?
Menschen machen fehler und somit kann es passieren, dass wenn auch nur ein Staubkorn im LHC ist, dass dadurch ein schwarzes Loch entstehen kann.
Aber das ist alles nur teorie, also deine Vermutung auch, es kann alles passieren, denn dieses Experiment wurde noch nicht mit einer solchen Energie durchgeführt.
Natürlich werden zu kleine schwarze Löcher zerstrahlen, ich habe sogar gehört, sie wollen auch extra kleine schwarze Löcher enstehen lassen, um sie somit zu erforschen.


Dachte aber immer, dass schwarze Löcher enstehen, wenn Sterne in sich implodieren, aber deine Aussage interessiert mich dann doch, wenn du magst kannste mir das weiter erklären ;D


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. September 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Das Schwarze loch ist nichtmal ein Loch aber egal ..



Wirklich?
Das wusste natürlich niemand, danke für deine aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle die es wirklich nicht wissen: Ein schwarzes Loch ist hoch konzentrierte Masse, also viel Masse auf kleinstem Raum.


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Das wusste natürlich niemand, danke für deine aufklärung
> 
> 
> ...


J und deshalb ist es wie paar post über mir behauptet auch nicht leicht wie helium bzw leichter !


----------



## Happening (11. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass es totales Vakuum ist?
> Menschen machen fehler und somit kann es passieren, dass wenn auch nur ein Staubkorn im LHC ist, dass dadurch ein schwarzes Loch entstehen kann.
> Aber das ist alles nur teorie, also deine Vermutung auch, es kann alles passieren, denn dieses Experiment wurde noch nicht mit einer solchen Energie durchgeführt.
> Natürlich werden zu kleine schwarze Löcher zerstrahlen, ich habe sogar gehört, sie wollen auch extra kleine schwarze Löcher enstehen lassen, um sie somit zu erforschen.
> ...



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen schwarzen Löchern (entstehen wenn Sterne mit riesiger Masse in sich zusammenfallen - implodieren) und sog. Mini-schwarzen-Löchern, die z.B am Rand der Atmosphäre entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzes_Loch
und: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzes_Mini-Loch


----------



## xahsoij (11. September 2008)

Lasst uns alle Papiertüten übern Kopf ziehen!

Sorry musste jetzt raus xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

Das einzige was wirklich passieren kann ist das die Amerikaner den ganzen Laden sprengen und wieder herumargumentieren das seie ein Angriff von Terroristen gewesen bzw. die Wissenschaftler und die ganz EU seien Terroristen und sofort einige Tage später eine Volle Invasion starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dürfte sogar noch wahrscheinlicher sein als das da eine Mikrosingularität entsteht und durch ein nicht vollkommenes Vakuum zu einer richtigen Singularität heranwächst bzw. dass da überhaupt was passiert


----------



## Crothar (12. September 2008)

Schwarze "Loch" oder schwarze "schwere Masse"  so abwägig ist das garnicht. Im Oktober gehts los bei den Schweitzern. Was wäre wenn, ... sicher es bestünde die Möglichkeit das Mirkoskopisch schwarze Löcher entstehen, da dort mio von Teilchen pro Sekunde aufeinander treffen. Schwups ein schwarzes Loch, das sich proportional ausdehnen könnte, wenn mans bemerkt, wäre es eh schön zu spät, meine Meinung. Gravitation der Teilchen verändert sich und voila die Wissenschaftler sehen ala oh nen schwarzes Loch. ... Nur blub wie geht das wieder wesch? Gornicht, das die ganzen Teilchen anzieht und immer mehr und mehr wächst =) Gut ist es nur nen millimeter gross mit ner masse von ka. 100kg =) könnte man es ja packen und aufm "mond" schiessen.... hat mans auf ne rakete geschnallt ist es ggf. schon nen cm groß und wiegt ne tonne =) aber selbst wenn es stimmt, das der horzizont weitreichend ist und sich im erdmantel erdinneren nen drama abspielen könnte,... na ich weiss nicht obs wirklich so ungefährlich ist. siehe die a-bombe. bissl rumgebastelt und ne bombe die jeder daheim nachbauen kann/könnte wenn er verbindung hätte =) damals sagten die forscher auch aus oh bissl nukleares zeugs kann ja nicht so schlimm sein, jedoch jetzt. 
Kurz um kein wissenschaftler kann die gefahren bis dato abschätzen weils nen komplettes neuland ist und die theorien ala relativitätstheorie quatentheorie vollkommen aufm kopf stellt. ggf. könnte sich ja sifi ... ne 4 d "landschaft" entwickeln. und niemand kanns abschätzen, weil die "theoretischen" formeln einfach mal fehlen. Einstein hat zwar gutes geleistet doch seine Formeln weichen voneinander so stark ab,... =) vielleicht gibt s dann doch ne verbindung mitm maya kalender, so das 2012 ende im gelände ist =D 

so far  =)
mfg


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

hmmm weltuntergang... das wäre ma was^^ da haste im himmel/hölle/ was auch immer ma was womit du pralen kannst^^ kann net jeder von sich behaupten, dass er den weltuntergang miterlebt hat^^


----------



## Haxxler (12. September 2008)

Auch wenn ein schwarzes Loch entsteht fällt das sofort wieder in sich zusammen. Und mal angenommen es passiert irgendwas und die Erde wird zerstört, wen juckts dann noch wenn wir alle tot sind?


----------



## Yadiz (12. September 2008)

@Crothar
/sign - Allerdings hätten 2 Atomkerne als Ausgangspunkt für ein schwarzes Loch auch nur die Masse zweier Atome. Um von anderen Atomen die Elektronen udn Neutronen zu seprieren und somit durch die neuen Neutronen das "Loch" zu vergößern, wäre eine enorme Kraft erforderlich um eben die Elekronen und Neutronen abzuspalten. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob, ein schwarzes Loch in der größe eines Zentimeter³ (und damit auch nur mit der Masse der Neutronen die auf eben ein cm³ räumlich passen ) diese Kraft aufbringen könnte.

@Serum:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=936335
Ein schwarzes Loch ist nicht leicht oder leichter als Helium oder irgendein anderes Element im Periodensystem =)

-Weil ich das irgendwo schonmal gelesen habe. Antimaterie hat nichts mit schwarzen Löchern zu tun. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Matierie und Antimaterie (die es nur theoretisch gibt) ist:

Materie 
 Atomkern: Protonen (+) und Neutronen // Atomhülle: Elektronen (-)
Anti-Materie 
 Atomkern: Elektronen (-) und Neutronen // Atomhülle: Protonen (+)

Wie jeder weiß, heben sich Ladungen auf. Wenn Materie auf Antimaterie prallt würde das ganze zu Energie (Licht whatever) verstrahlen - nur die Kerne (Neutronen) bleiben übrig - da diese die größte Masse eines Atoms haben ist klar was entstehen könnte - ein schwarzes Loch eben =) (- enorme Masse auf kleinem Raum - der jetzt ja vorhanden ist weil fast das gesamte Gewicht des Atoms im Kern noch da ist, aber die rießengroße Atomhülle nicht mehr exisiert) Da sich ja Elemente NUR durch die Anzahl der Elektronen auf der Hülle unterscheiden, würden (wenn nicht 2 Materie und Antimaterie Teilchen der gleichen Sorte aufeinander prallen) auch Ladungsteilchen über bleiben. Die Protonen bzw bei Antimaterie Elektronen im Kern vernachlässige ich, da ja jedes Atom genauso viele Protonen im Kern wie Elektronen auf der Hülle hat (Ladungsausgleich)

Beispiel: 

Antimaterie Helium: Hülle 2 Protonen + + 
Materie Sauerstoff: Hülle 8 Elektronen - - - - - - - -
-8 + 2 = - 6

Finde das Thema sehr interessant weil man hier den fließenden Übergang von der Chemie zur Physik sieht.


Lg


----------



## Targuss (12. September 2008)

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, gibts ein Universum aus ANtimaterie^^?


----------



## Yadiz (12. September 2008)

Joa, hab damals in Chemie ein wenig aufgepasst weil das Thema so interessant ist. Theoretisch ist das sicher möglich. Kannst ja ne Antimateriepalme auf unliebsame Personen werfen


----------



## Sukros (12. September 2008)

*LIVESTREAM: [url="http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html"]http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html[/url]*


schaut einfach, sehr faszinierend, es gibt echt zu jedem scheiß solche streams ;(


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Sukros schrieb:


> *LIVESTREAM: <a href="http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html" target="_blank">http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html</a>*
> 
> 
> schaut einfach, sehr faszinierend, es gibt echt zu jedem scheiß solche streams ;(



wtf?! Ich dachte dies wäre echt, wie dan das Loch kam...ich hatte wirklich nen halben Herzinfarkt bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2008)

ich auch xD


----------



## chopi (12. September 2008)

Mist,hätt ich nur nicht die Posts weiter unten gelese,trotzdem einfach geil xD


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> wtf?! Ich dachte dies wäre echt, wie dan das Loch kam...ich hatte wirklich nen halben Herzinfarkt bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie so Falls Aliens aus dem Loch kommen ^^ oder Welche  Drin sind ja dann hab wie ja schon unsern Retter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

@Yadiz
Ich wollte nur noch sagen das die Elekronen (-) bei Antimaterie nicht einfach Protonen sind sondern Positiv geladene Elektronen die dann Positronen genannt werden (zusgstz. Positiv + Elektron = Positron)
Wo hingegen das Antiteilchen zum Proton schlicht das Anti-Proton ist... 
Bei Neutronen ist man sich bisher aber nicht sicher ob es überhaupt ein Antiteilchen hat bzw. ob es nicht schon gleichzeitig sein eigenes Antiteilchen ist.

Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt mehr sorgen darum, das sie bei dem Versuch zuviel Antimaterie produzieren und diese dann mit der Normalen Materie reagiert, welches eine sofortige auslöschung von Antimaterie und Materie zur folge hätte... wenn zuviel Antimaterie da ist... dann gibts nen Big Bang aber wohl anders als die Herren es gerne hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. September 2008)

Wieviel Antimatierie wollen die denn da rauspressen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Soweit ich weiß wollen die erstmal gar keine Antimaterie haben sondern nur den Urknall simulieren ^^
Aber bei solchen Energiemengen kann es eben passieren das Antimaterie entsteht und wenns zuviel wird und mit der Materie der Röhre in Kontakt kommt ist da ein Stück Röhre im Eimer und wenn das Ding weiterläuft und weiter Antimaterie pumpt geht auch der Rest flöten...

Zum Verständniss hierzu: Wenn Materie mit Antimaterie reagiert löschen sich beide aus und dabei wird die Energie die in jeder Materie und Antimaterie ist freigesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Quasi eine Energieumwandlung und da wir ja aus dem Physikunterricht wissen das Nichts einfach aus dem Nichts kommen kann und nichts einfach im Nichts verschwinden kann ist dies die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung ^^


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Hoffentlich geht diese Welt unter, ich hab sie langsam satt. ~.~


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht diese Welt unter, ich hab sie langsam satt. ~.~


dann spring  von dach  und ruf mich an wen es einen Himmel Gibt ^^ wo man sich alles wüschen kann was Man möchte ^^ oder ein 2es leben wo man So viel Geld hat wie man möchte ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukros (12. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> wtf?! Ich dachte dies wäre echt, wie dan das Loch kam...ich hatte wirklich nen halben Herzinfarkt bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is der stream nicht echt? och nö ;(


----------



## chopi (12. September 2008)

Der wäre noch viel geiler wenn man nur so ein ganz kleines Loch am anfang sehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Hey,dude,ich bin der einzige der das weis,ich muss die menscheit retten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (5. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil nur atome verschiesst, was passiert dann wenn ich einen kieselstein als munition reinelege?


eigentlich dürfte nix passieren oder? da das gerät mithilfe von elektromagnetischen feldern die elektronen beschleunigt und diese felder auf kieselsteine keine wirkung habe, oder irre ich?



TheGui schrieb:


> *JUHU wir leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die teufelszahl soll wohl eigentlich 999 sein, da soweit ich weiß irgend nen dödl die zahl 666 im traum gesehen hatte und sie als die zahl des teufels kundtat, aber damals noch nicht bekannt war, das die zahlen in unseren träumen wohl gespiegelt sind oder auf den kopf stehen



Kessl schrieb:


> Was hat die Relativitätstheorie oder der Photoeffekt denn mit der Atombombe zu tun? Das einzige was man Einstein in dieser Hinsicht zuschreiben kann ist, daß die Bombe durch seine Briefe an Roosevelt etwas schneller entwickelt wurde und so noch rechtzeitig fertig wurde um 2 davon abzuwerfen, ohne Einstein wären die Bomben vermutlich erst 5 Monate nach Kriegsende fertig geworden. Aber mit der starken Wechselwirkung hat Einstein nun wirklich nichts zu tun, daran haben andere geforscht.


auch wenn die 2 abwürfe alles andere als nötig, menschenwürdig oder auch nur ansatzweise anders gerechtfertigt werden können und ich diesen piloten, der 2000-schieß-mich-tot noch erklärte er würde es wieder tun, nichtmehr eigenhändig den hals umdrehen kann (möge er in der hölle schmoren)...
sie brachen den kampfeswillen der japaner und beendeten ihre kampfhandlungen, wie lange sie ohne die abwürfe weitergekämpft hätten weiß keiner, also hätten auch die 5monate evtl nicht ausgereicht

BTT: wenn nichteinmal die dort forschenden wissenschaftler wissen was da alles passieren kann, wird das die BILD erst recht nicht...
ich finds durchaus amüsant zu hören, dass dort noch an was wirklich unbekannten geforscht wird, gerade dadurch, dass man nicht sagen kann was passiert, wirds doch erst interessant...
und das dort materie und anti-materie aufeinander stoßen kann, das erinnert micht irgendwie an einen gewissen warp-antrieb aus enterprise & co, nun das ganze in kleinformat basteln und willkommen im nächsten sonnensystem ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Nur so als Info  erstens is dat Thema schon lange TOT^^ und zweitens muss man keine Uralt Threads hochholen^^


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2008)

Aber das Half-Life Bild ist echt der Hammer. Wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten der Typ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier die Illuminaten werden die Welt regieren =p    http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgGC9W-ks8&...feature=related


----------



## Rhokan (6. Dezember 2008)

> die teufelszahl soll wohl eigentlich 999 sein, da soweit ich weiß irgend nen dödl die zahl 666 im traum gesehen hatte und sie als die zahl des teufels kundtat, aber damals noch nicht bekannt war, das die zahlen in unseren träumen wohl gespiegelt sind oder auf den kopf stehen



Klick Mich!


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

wir ham mal unsern physiklehrer gefragt
wenn man in der nähe von so nem ding ist
wird man gaaaaaaaaaaanz lang gezogen
und merkt garnicht das man drauf geht so schnell geht das


----------



## Rhokan (6. Dezember 2008)

> wir ham mal unsern physiklehrer gefragt
> wenn man in der nähe von so nem *ding *ist
> wird man gaaaaaaaaaaanz lang gezogen
> und merkt garnicht das man drauf geht so schnell geht das



Schwarzes Loch?


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Schwarzes Loch?


jop^^
oder denkst du er meinte man wird langezogen wenn man sich an die materie hängt die da mit lichtgeschwindigkeit durchrast^^


----------



## dalai (6. Dezember 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Hier die Illuminaten werden die Welt regieren =p    http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgGC9W-ks8&...feature=related



Die Cern hat immer noch nichts mit der Illuminati zu tun, falls sie überhaupt existiert. Nicht alles glauben was Dan Brown sagt.

Seit wann holt man uralte Threads aus ihrem Grab? (Ja, in einem Forum sind threads, in die vor einem Monat zuletzt geposted wurde alt)

Das LHC läuft erst im März wieder, bitte erst dann wieder mit Weltuntergang, Antimaterie und Schwarzes Loch anfangen.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Die Cern hat immer noch nichts mit der Illuminati zu tun, falls sie überhaupt existiert. Nicht alles glauben was Dan Brown sagt.
> 
> Seit wann holt man uralte Threads aus ihrem Grab? (Ja, in einem Forum sind threads, in die vor einem Monat zuletzt geposted wurde alt)
> 
> Das LHC läuft erst im März wieder, bitte erst dann wieder mit Weltuntergang, Antimaterie und Schwarzes Loch anfangen.


mir wurde gesagt das threads ausgebuddelt werden können wenn noch diskusionsbedarf/grundlage besteht


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

Woher weisst du das Cern nicht den Illuminaten untersteht? =p

Ja ich weiß bin auf einem Zucker Rausch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt das threads ausgebuddelt werden können wenn noch diskusionsbedarf/grundlage besteht



Sinnfreie Panikmache sehe ich nicht als Diskussionsgrundlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey!
Weltuntergangstheorien sind lustig also grundlage da!


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

ich für meinen teil glaube nicht das die welt durch ein von menschen erschaffenes schwarzes loch untergeht,

aber cool wärs schon.


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil glaube nicht das die welt durch ein von menschen erschaffenes schwarzes loch untergeht,
> 
> aber cool wärs schon.


jaaa cool wir können zusehen wie die welt langsam von einem riesigen schwarzen ding eingesaugt wird


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaaa cool wir können zusehen wie die welt langsam von einem riesigen schwarzen ding eingesaugt wird


Es wird noch besser, am Rande eines Schwarzen Loches verlangsamt sich durch die starke Gravitation die Zeit, wir werden also technisch gesehen eine Ewigkeit dabei zusehen können wie ein großer Schwarzer Rand auf uns zukommt, gefühlt wird das natürlich extrem schnell gehen da sich für uns ja nichts verlangsamt. Dürfte dennoch interessant werden falls es tatsächlich dazu kommen sollte.

Natürlich werden die nebenwirkungen wie das zerquetschen auf die größe eines Flohauges mitsamt der Schmerzen etwas vom Flair nehmen.


----------



## Valinar (7. Dezember 2008)

Was dort letztlich gemacht wird passiert schon ständig in unserer atmosphäre.
Die einzigen die panik machen sind 2-3 Wissenschaftler weil ihre namen nur so einmal in einer zeitung stehen.


----------



## Saytan (7. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Es wird noch besser, am Rande eines Schwarzen Loches verlangsamt sich durch die starke Gravitation die Zeit, wir werden also technisch gesehen eine Ewigkeit dabei zusehen können wie ein großer Schwarzer Rand auf uns zukommt, gefühlt wird das natürlich extrem schnell gehen da sich für uns ja nichts verlangsamt. Dürfte dennoch interessant werden falls es tatsächlich dazu kommen sollte.
> 
> *Natürlich werden die nebenwirkungen wie das zerquetschen auf die größe eines Flohauges mitsamt der Schmerzen etwas vom Flair nehmen.*



Made my day^^

also die schmerzen will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du auch garnicht, weil noch nie jemand etwas vergleichbares erlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaaa cool wir können zusehen wie die welt langsam von einem riesigen schwarzen ding eingesaugt wird



wenn du es so formulierst macht mich das scharf


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2008)

An dieser Stelle das Chatten einstellen und wieder lohnende Beiträge zum Thema abschicken. Ansonsten lasst den Thread in Würde untergehen.


----------



## mayaku (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt keinen Nerv alles zu lesen, aber der LHC läuft doch schon seit Jahren?
Da kam doch mal die Nachricht, dass zum ersten Mal die Existenz von  Antimaterie mit dem Ding bewiesen wurde...und das ist mindestens fünf Jahre her (so grob gefühlt).

Ein anderer LHC steht doch auch irgendwo in Texas rum.

Was soll also der Blödsinn von wegen, das Teil würde erst jetzt angeschaltet??


P.s.: Das SNO sieht vieeeelll besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudbury_Neutrino_Observatory


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keinen Nerv alles zu lesen, aber der LHC läuft doch schon seit Jahren?
> Da kam doch mal die Nachricht, dass zum ersten Mal die Existenz von  Antimaterie mit dem Ding bewiesen wurde...und das ist mindestens fünf Jahre her (so grob gefühlt).
> 
> Ein anderer LHC steht doch auch irgendwo in Texas rum.
> ...


hättest ja gleich auf wiki schauen können:
1999 begannen die Bauarbeiten für den Large Hadron Collider (LHC), der den Tunnel des LEP übernahm, der dafür im Jahr 2000 abgeschaltet wurde. Noch im selben Jahr hatte es einen ersten Hinweis auf die Entstehung eines Quark-Gluon-Plasmas am Relativistic Heavy Ion Collider (RHIC) gegeben, Folgeexperimente am LHC mit dem ALICE-Detektor sind vorgesehen. 2002 gelang die Produktion und Speicherung von mehreren tausend „kalten“ Antiwasserstoff-Atomen durch die ATHENA-Kollaboration, ebenso begann die Datenaufnahme im COMPASS-Experiment. Mit mehreren Staaten, die nicht zu CERN gehören, wurden Kooperationsvereinbarungen für die LHC-Nutzung abgeschlossen, bisher mit Indien, Japan, Kanada, Russland und den USA.

Am LHC sollen Energien erreicht werden, die in herkömmlichen Teilchenbeschleunigern bisher nicht möglich waren (bis 14 TeV). Die sind für die Suche nach dem Higgs-Boson, sowie schweren supersymmetrischen Teilchen notwendig; weiterhin für die genauere Untersuchung des Quark-Gluon-Plasmas.

Damit Kollisionen bei sehr hohen Energien durchgeführt werden können, muss der Speicherring auf Betriebstemperatur heruntergekühlt und dann kontrolliert hochgefahren werden. Am 8. August 2008 wurden die ersten Protonen in den LHC geschossen, am 10. September 2008 folgte der erste offizielle Rundumlauf von Protonen. Noch vor dem 21. Oktober 2008 sollte es zu den ersten Protonen-Kollisionen kommen; dieser Termin konnte jedoch auf Grund der erzwungenen Abschaltung nach einem Problem nicht eingehalten werden. Erst nächstes Jahr werden die Teilchenstrahlen dann mit voller Energie aufeinanderprallen. Dabei sollen Temperaturen entstehen, die 100.000 mal heißer sind als es im Inneren der Sonne ist.

also bleibt unser freundlicher Planet noch ein bischen bestehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin ich der einzige der bei obigen Text ein wohliges Kribbeln in den Händen verspürt? Nicht ob der Option noch ein paar Monate weiterzuexistieren... einfach der schieren Menge an Wissenschaftlichen Informationen wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATHENA ist immernoch mein Liebling... komme was da wolle xD


----------



## mayaku (8. Dezember 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hättest ja gleich auf wiki schauen können:



Ach, dafür habe ich doch Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ich mag Teilchen. Vor allem die vom Bäcker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> ...und ich mag Teilchen. Vor allem die vom Bäcker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber pass auf das er dir keine antiteilchen andreht
die verdauen deinen magen bevor du sie verdauen kannst


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

wir sind alle längst tot.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wir sind alle längst tot.


ich mag deinen optimismus


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wurde thron gehackt Oo


----------



## mayaku (10. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mag deinen optimismus



Bei der Signatur wäre ich auch schon gestern an zu süßer Reziüberflutung gestorben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Dezember 2008)

ich bitte euch weniger off-topic geflame hier reinzubringen. sonst reporte ich.


----------



## Crush351 (29. März 2010)

Und Regen zu 25% und 60% Sonne?


----------



## Zengatsu (29. März 2010)

alles klar pappi


----------



## Wowler12345 (29. März 2010)

Naja ok es kann sein zwar nur zu 15 % aber wir werden sehn oder auch nicht mehr dann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. März 2010)

Xatras1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja es stimmt morgen soll die Welt vielleicht untergehen
> 
> Quelle: http://news.myvideo....tuntergang_2863



Nö... wenn schon passiert das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss das bild wurde sicher schon geprostet. ;D


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Okay, mag sein das ich jetzt voll auf irgend eine Verarschung reinfalle aber was solls.

Hier stehen Kommentare aus 2008 mit dem ersten Post, der von der Inbetriebnahme dieses Gerätes handelt. So und dann schreibt heute jemand ein Kommentar mit der News, dass das Morgen erst startet. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## aseari (29. März 2010)

2008 wurde das Ding fertiggestellt und es sollten erste Tests beginnen. Allerdings war von Anfang an klar, dass diese Tests erstmal nur die allgemeine Funktion des LHC überprüfen sollten. Da war allerdings die Angst vor den zukünftigen Tests schon da. Dann wurde ein Fehler am LHC festgestellt und weitere Tests nach hinten verschoben. Und morgen scheint das Experiment loszugehen.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> 2008 wurde das Ding fertiggestellt und es sollten erste Tests beginnen. Allerdings war von Anfang an klar, dass diese Tests erstmal nur die allgemeine Funktion des LHC überprüfen sollten. Da war allerdings die Angst vor den zukünftigen Tests schon da. Dann wurde ein Fehler am LHC festgestellt und weitere Tests nach hinten verschoben. Und morgen scheint das Experiment loszugehen.



Ah alles klar, danke für die kleine Erläuterung.

Und naja, ob ich Angst davor habe ? Es gibt genau eine Sache auf der Welt, vor der ich Angst habe: Unwissenheit. Und da ich nicht weiss, was genau da passiert, weil ich mich schlicht weg nicht auskenne damit, habe ich auch ein wenig Bammel, aber selbst wenn, man kann es ja eh nicht verhindern. Aber ich denke doch, dass die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen getroffen wurden und alles glatt läuft.

Aber man weiss ja nie, ausschließen will ich auch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke doch, dass die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen getroffen wurden und alles glatt läuft.


Wie willst du Vorbereitungen gegen unerwartet entstehende schwarze Löcher treffen, die jegliche Materie ringsum aufsaugen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Ich denke es wäre schlimmer zu wissen, dass morgen Früh ein Schwarzes Loch die Erde verschlucken wird; besonders wo man nicht weg kann^^

Morgen wird ein Tag wie jeder andere, und wenn die Welt doch untergeht ist es doch auch egal.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. März 2010)

Ich sag nur "shit happens"

Ich würd noch schnell nen Video drehen, es an alle Nachrichten Sender schicken und mir ein schönes Leben machen. Reich sterben ist doch immernoch das beste ;>


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Viertel nach neun und wenn ich aus dem Fentser nach Süden schaue kommt immer noch kein schwarzes Loch auf mich zu.
Ich muss zugeben, jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen enttäuscht...


----------



## Snorry (30. März 2010)

hier mal nen direkt-link zur webcam des "cern"

http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht genauere Details zum Experimentausgang, die Brille hab ich schon benutzt ^_^


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Hat sich verzögert, die sind immernoch am Vorbereiten.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Hat sich verzögert, die sind immernoch am Vorbereiten.



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ist das Experiment noch garnicht gestartet?


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, sind heute morgen irgendwelche Geräte ausgefallen und es hat sich verzögert.

Zur Zeit erklären Wissenschaftler ihren Fachbereich und wie das Ganze dann funktionieren soll.

update:

Das wurde vor 40min im Twitter gepostet:
"Experts are still investigating the situation. It looks like the problem is with the machine protection system. We'll keep you posted"


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Ich bin enttäuscht da hat das Schwarze Loch auch noch eine verspätung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte noch 10 min dann geh ich essen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

hm^^ schade


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Falls da wirklich was "böses" bei rumkommen sollte, werd ich mich direkt mit Nahrungsmitteln eindecken und meine Waffen bereit machen, weil dann hat ja keiner mehr was zu verlieren *g*


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht da hat das Schwarze Loch auch noch eine verspätung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, ist doch noch gar nicht losgegangen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Falls da wirklich was "böses" bei rumkommen sollte, werd ich mich direkt mit Nahrungsmitteln eindecken und meine Waffen bereit machen, weil dann hat ja keiner mehr was zu verlieren *g*



Du meinst so wie in Doom oder Event Horizon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie in Doom oder Event Horizon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke wie in Doom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal Knüppel und nen Prima Schild hab ich im Keller liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Oder wie in Halo 1?? Rasenmäher ftw!


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ähm, ist doch noch gar nicht losgegangen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte nicht länger auf den Tod als auf den Bus xD
Nene die labern immo ja nur is nix spannendes dabei^^


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Nene die labern immo ja nur is nix spannendes dabei^^



Da hast du allerdings recht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

*10.05 Uhr: * Ein Forscher: „Es gab eine abnormale Signal-Fehlermeldung. Wir suchen nach der Ursache.“

*9.52 Uhr: *Angespanntes Warten im Kontrollzentrum.

*9.40 Uhr: *Eine Forscherin: „Die Natur hält lauter Überraschungen für uns bereit.“

*9.35 Uhr: *Im Vorbeschleuniger werden die Protonen noch immer nicht beschleunigt.

*9.30 Uhr:* Nach Informationen der Forscher sind die Probleme nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Signale werden wieder aufeinander abgestimmt.

*9.15 Uhr:* Signal-Probleme! Das Experiment wird unterbrochen – es soll neu gestartet werden.

*9 Uhr:* Das Experiment läuft – die Spannung im Kontrollzentrum wächst. Seit zehn Tagen jagen Forscher Protonenstrahlen mit einer Stärke von 3,5 Billionen Elektronenvolt durch einen ringförmigen 27 Kilometer langen Tunnel.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Ich warte nicht länger auf den Tod als auf den Bus xD



Da könnte man jetzt diskutieren, ob von einem schwarzen Loch eingesaugt werden wirklich als "sterben" oder "Tod" angesehen werden kann. Der Akt des Sterbens entfällt ja irgendwie, wenn beispielsweise unser ganzes Universum von einer zur anderen Milisekunde einfach "weg" ist.


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Ha, da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach, bei diesem Project. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Teilchenbeschleuniger wurde, wenn ich richtig liege, schon in den 60er Jahren gebaut
Es ist ein riesiger abgeschirmter unterirdischer Ring (ca 30 km Durchmesser) unter mindestens 2 Landern (Frankreich, Schweiz, evtl. auch Deutschland)
Damals (in den 80ern) war mein Dad als wisssentschaftlicher Mitarbeiter insofern daran beteiligt, daß er mit anderen die Hardware zur Filmaufnahme und für die Messungen konstruieren sollte.
Allerdings gestalltete sich das doch schwerer, als angenommen.

Bisher liefen sämtliche Forschungen nicht auf Maximum.
Der Teilchentunnel wurde weiter ausgebaut

Heute wurde/sollte das Project voll hochgefahren/ausgetestet werden

Wer dabei an ein Schwarzes Loch denkt, naja ...


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Da könnte man jetzt diskutieren, ob von einem schwarzen Loch eingesaugt werden wirklich als "sterben" oder "Tod" angesehen werden kann. Der Akt des Sterbens entfällt ja irgendwie, wenn beispielsweise unser ganzes Universum von einer zur anderen Milisekunde einfach "weg" ist.



Hmm stimmt eigentlich, nur lieber so als unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn nicht jetzt, irgendwann werden wir Menschen die Erde zerstören doch das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Meine Offizielle Cern Hymne!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH_YbBHVF4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Wenn ich die Kommentatorin eben richtig verstanden habe, geht es um 13 Uhr erst los.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

*10:15 Uhr: *Fehlersuche – die Systeme müssen neu gestartet werden. Die Wissenschaftler rechnen damit, dass sie gegen 13.30 Uhr eine Kollisionen herbeiführen können.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kommentatorin eben richtig verstanden habe, geht es um 13 Uhr erst los.



Ok danke für die Info.
Waffe liegt neben mir essen hab ich genug^^

Gibt es nen Cern IRC Channel? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info.
> Waffe liegt neben mir essen hab ich genug^^
> 
> Gibt es nen Cern IRC Channel? xD



Ne Waffe? Mach mal Bild xD


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne Waffe? Mach mal Bild xD



Hab keine Cam da ist halt eine Waffe 1 Messer und 1 Baseball Schläger falls die mein Haus stürmen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich wenn was Schief geht sind die Leute in Pannik unser kleinstes Problem.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Ich wollte einfach das Bild hier nochmal verlinken:



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach das Bild hier nochmal verlinken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxZH1xE_X5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir wissen yah wer uns dann alle Rettet ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

Für alle die es interessiert:

Live-Steam: http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/

Live-Ticker: http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/03/30/cern-teilchenbeschleuniger/live-ticker-forscher-wagen-experiment-urknall-simulation.html


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach das Bild hier nochmal verlinken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lach mich jedes mal weg wenn ich das Bild sehe.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert:
> 
> Live-Steam: http://webcast.cern....hcfirstphysics/
> 
> Live-Ticker: http://www.bild.de/B...simulation.html



Hab beides nebenbei laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Na viel Spaß noch beim Austausch hier.
Ich gehe erstmal ins Schwarze Loch, ähm sry, einkaufen,
damit ich auch was ins Schwarze Loch mitnehmen kann.^^

Macht Euch nicht zu viel Gedanken über den Beschleuniger (mit Lichtzeit)!
Das Ganze ist doch nur ein gefundenes Fressen der Presse,
welche damit nur unnötige Panik verbreitet.

Wie gesagt das Ganze hat in den 60er Jahren angefangen.
Und habt Ihr davon überhaupt was gewußt geschweigedenn mitbekommen?

baba


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

^^ ich geh dann mal off, nen Freund besuchen den ich seit 6 Monaten nimma besucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis denne


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Hoffentlich geht es bald los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist so ein Moment wo man einfach nichts machen kann außer warten und den Bildschirm anstarren xD


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Moment wo man einfach nichts machen kann außer warten und den Bildschirm anstarren xD



Erinnert mich an mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an mittwochs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stellt euch mal vor wir könnten nicht mehr Zocken wenn dort etwas Fehl-schlägt


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Seit 50 Jahren schlägt dort nix gravierend fehl, was also sollte nun passiern?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

diesen Mittwoch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Cern twittert:
Beams are in!

Edit:
Neue Meldung
Unfortunately beam 2 was no good...we had to dump it...going for new injection


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Wenn jetzt die Welt untergeht verklag ich die Azteken!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

CERN: Beams look really good this time. Preparing for energy ramp!

Edit:

Kommt schon! Ein wenig mehr Enthusiasmus!


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Meint ihr echt, dass irgendwelche Wissenschaftler mächtiger sind als die Mayas? Tzz ...


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

So Leute, es geht los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.lhc-live.com/


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Ramping up... currently at 0.96TeV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

We are still alive!
Oder hab ich was verpasst x)


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

2,9 TeV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht bald los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 12:40
Beam Status: Flat Top 
3,5TeV

Preparing for Collisions now!


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Warum kann es nicht iiiirgendwann mal flüssige Streams geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum kann es nicht iiiirgendwann mal flüssige Streams geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher hat doch nur der Main Webcast Probleme, die anderen funzen recht gut ^^


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum kann es nicht iiiirgendwann mal flüssige Streams geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag ich mich auch, ich guck nebenbei bei Twitter und Bild.de weil über die Streams kriegt man garnix mit.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: 12:40
> Beam Status: Flat Top
> 3,5TeV



Ab wie viel Tera-Elektronenvolt geht's denn eigentlich "los"?


Btw würde ich echt Panik bekommen, wenn jetzt plötzlich einer aufspringt und "OMG WE WILL DIE" schreit während alle anderen kreischend durcheinanderlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bisher hat doch nur der Main Webcast Probleme, die anderen funzen recht gut ^^



Jop, die Bilder zu den einzelnen Bereichen laufen echt flüssig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ab wie viel Tera-Elektronenvolt geht's denn eigentlich "los"?
> 
> 
> Btw würde ich echt Panik bekommen, wenn jetzt plötzlich einer aufspringt und "OMG WE WILL DIE" schreit während alle anderen kreischend durcheinanderlaufen.
> ...



Heute läuft es auf 3,5 TeV

CERN Twitter: Stabilizing the beams...

Oh gott ich führ mich auf wie'n Hamster auf Speed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> CERN Twitter: Stabilizing the beams...
> Oh gott ich führ mich auf wie'n Hamster auf Speed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*12:50 Uhr: *Die Strahlen werden stabilisiert, gleich startet der Kollisions-Versuch


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

Pah, Deutschland zahlt am meisten für diesen Apperat und wir kriegen nichtmal ruckelfreie Streams.

Frechheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *12:50 Uhr: *Die Strahlen werden stabilisiert, gleich startet der Kollisions-Versuch



Geht los °!!!


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Also ich schau jetzt den Atlasstream, alle anderen laden bie mir nicht mehr.
Bis 11 Uhr gings ohne Probleme.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Naja es dürften jetzt auch verdammt viele Leute schauen ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Livestream ist zusammen gebrochen. XD Nicht gut xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Tue, 30 Mar 13:01
CERN: Experiment have seen collisions!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

Cern: First time in the history!!!!!!!!!!!! World record!!!!!!!!



Ok nochmal ohne Laggs bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Sind wir schon da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Nicht den Haupt-Stream klicken, sondern "CMS". Der läuft 1A .


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Hat es jetzt geklappt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Laut Twittermeldungen... JA!


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2010)

Wo bleibt das schwarze Loch?^^


----------



## vollmi (30. März 2010)

Und wann kann man den ersten Beam Apparat auf Ebay kaufen? Ich mein jetzt nach diesem Quantensprung in der Forschung.


----------



## mastergamer (30. März 2010)

Ein neues Zeitalter hat begonnen.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Gibt kein schwarzes Loch, aber eine Kollision der beiden "Beams" kam wohl zustande. Inwiweit das jetzt zum erwünschten Forschungsergebnis geführt hat, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

*13:07 Uhr: *Jetzt machen sich die Teams daran, die Daten des Experiments zu sammeln und auszuwerten.

*13:02 Uhr: *Weltrekord! Zum ersten Mal stießen Protonen-Strahlen mit einer solche hohen Energie zusammen. Großer Applaus bei allen Forschern und Experten im Cern-Kontrollraum.

*13:01 Uhr: *Jetzt müssen die Protonen-Strahlen wieder stabilisiert werden.

*13:00 Uhr: *Kollision!

*12:59 Uhr: *Die finale Sequenz ist eingeleitet.

*12:58 Uhr: *Gleich wird es die erste Kollision geben.

*12:50 Uhr: *Die Strahlen werden stabilisiert, gleich startet der Kollisions-Versuch.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ein neues Zeitalter hat begonnen.



Den meisten ist nichtmal klar was die Forscher heute erreicht haben.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Den meisten ist nichtmal klar was die Forscher heute erreicht haben.



Mir auch nicht. 

Tell me.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Eine passende Umschreibung kam von einer Freundin... Touchdown im Nerd Superbowl...


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Geschichtsunterricht auf einem anderen Planet:

Planet Erde: Selfowned


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Die Forscher wollen mit dem Experiment, mehr über das entstehen des Universums erfahren mal sehn was die Daten sagen!


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Die Forscher wollen mit dem Experiment, mehr über das entstehen des Universums erfahren mal sehn was die Daten sagen!



Die Frage war, was sie heute erreicht haben und das weißt du ja anscheinend selber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Die Frage war, was sie heute erreicht haben und das weißt du ja anscheinend selber nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber ich werde es wissen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Den meisten ist nichtmal klar was die Forscher heute erreicht haben.



OMG SCHWARZES LOCH ICH WERDE AUFGESAUGT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nö, interessiert mich auch net.... Mich intressiert lieber was in 200 Jahren ist. bin halt Zukunft mensch ;D


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> nö, interessiert mich auch net.... Mich intressiert lieber was in 200 Jahren ist. bin halt Zukunft mensch ;D



Wasn blödsinniger Kommentar?
Du interessierst dich für die Zukunft, aber nicht für Forschung, die ja quasi den Wissensstand vorrantreibt und somit eine Zukunft , die sich von heute unterscheidet, erst möglich macht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Wasn blödsinniger Kommentar?
> Du interessierst dich für die Zukunft, aber nicht für Forschung, die ja quasi den Wissensstand vorrantreibt und somit eine Zukunft , die sich von heute unterscheidet, erst möglich macht.



Was hilft uns zu wissen wie das Universum entstanden ist O.o? was hilft uns das in 200 Jahren? neues Universum zu machen. Pfff


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was hilft uns zu wissen wie das Universum entstanden ist O.o? was hilft uns das in 200 Jahren? neues Universum zu machen. Pfff



OMG... ne lass es... vergiss es einfach *epic facepalm*


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was hilft uns zu wissen wie das Universum entstanden ist O.o? was hilft uns das in 200 Jahren? neues Universum zu machen. Pfff



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEhDZN0RFjw

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Ohne die Kirche wäre es eh alles besser gelaufen. Da wären die ganzen "Hexen" nicht verbrannt worden *g* und wir wären mit der Technologie 500 Jahre weiter vorn.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was da für Ergebnisse folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ohne die Kirche wäre es eh alles besser gelaufen. Da wären die ganzen "Hexen" nicht verbrannt worden *g* und wir wären mit der Technologie 500 Jahre weiter vorn.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, was da für Ergebnisse folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Die Forscher haben die Daten bereits analysiert und sind zu folgendem Schluss gekommen : 42


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ohne die Kirche wäre es eh alles besser gelaufen. Da wären die ganzen "Hexen" nicht verbrannt worden *g* und wir wären mit der Technologie 500 Jahre weiter vorn.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, was da für Ergebnisse folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



500 Jahre ? Hätte die Kirche damals nicht die Bibliothek von Alexandria verbrannt, aus Machtgründen, wären es an die 1000 Jahre gewesen.


----------



## Jarel (30. März 2010)

Wow, wir leben noch. Was für ne Überraschung.

Und für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben, warum der LHC ungefährlich ist:

Das was dort maximal einmal pro Stunde oder so passiert, das passiert exakt so jeden Tag hundertfach oder gar tausendfach in unserer Erdatmosphäre. Und das auch noch mit einem vielfachen der Energie die der LHC theoretisch maximal zur Verfügung hätte. Der Faktor sind IIRC ein paar hundert. Und das schon seit einigen Milliarden Jahren. Da passiert nichts schlimmes. Der Beweis ist unsere Existenz.

Das für die Menschheit gefährlichste am LHC sind die Kraftwerke, die den Strom für das Teil erzeugen. Aber so lange es immer noch Leute gibt, die sagen "Ich glaube nicht an den Klimawandel" wird man wohl auch den LHC nicht allen erklären können.

Übrigens sagt einer der Wissenschaftler dort, dass er viel lieber auf den LHC verzichten und das ganze vor Ort messen würde (da oben in der Atmosphäre). Das blöde daran ist dass man die Stelle an der es passiert nicht voraussehen und rechtzeitig die Messinstrumente hinbringen kann. Deswegen der ganze Aufwand für den LHC.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Was hier teilweise für *** geschrieben wird ...

Dieser Testlauf heute ist nur ein weiterer Test von nunmehr kaum zählbaren Testläufen seit den 60er Jahren - mehr nicht!

Nix an der Welt wird sich ändern, nix mit Schwarzem Loch und diversen Fanatsien.
Lediglich neue physikalische Erkenntnisse sind zu erwarten, wie schon die ganzenletzten 50 Jahre bei den Versuchen.
End 2012 wird dann mit max 14 TeV getestet und auch dann wird es noch weiter gehen ... ohne Löcher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manowår schrieb:


> Ohne die Kirche wäre es eh alles besser gelaufen. Da wären die ganzen "Hexen" nicht verbrannt worden *g* und wir wären mit der Technologie 500 Jahre weiter vorn.


Und ohne solche Posts würden so manch sinnvolle Themen hier nicht in schwarzen Löchern verschwinden!


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und ohne solche Posts würden so manch sinnvolle Themen hier nicht in schwarzen Löchern verschwinden!




Das denke ich soooo oft von dir, wenn ich deinen ehemalige Junky Geschichten lauschen muss.




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> nö, interessiert mich auch net.... Mich intressiert lieber was in 200 Jahren ist. bin halt Zukunft mensch ;D



Das war hierrauf bezogen, also nicht weinen. Es ist schließlich ein Faktum. 

Und Jarel, das stand schon fast am Anfang im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarel (30. März 2010)

@Manowar:


> Und Jarel, das stand schon fast am Anfang im Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte schon angenommen dass das schon geschrieben wurde, deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben:



> Und für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben, warum der LHC ungefährlich ist:



EDIT:
Denn wer liest schon den ganzen Thread? Und man muss es so oft sagen bis es endlich alle begriffen haben. Ist wie Bosse erkläre in Raids^^

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Naja, ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber wohl dein Post nicht richtig *g*

Die Maschine soll ja immernoch laufen.."schießen" die eigentlich die ganze Zeit weiter ?


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

http://business.chip.de/news/Experiment-geglueckt-CERN-simuliert-Urknall_42202936.html

Nochmal von CHIP auch was.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber wohl dein Post nicht richtig *g*
> 
> Die Maschine soll ja immernoch laufen.."schießen" die eigentlich die ganze Zeit weiter ?



Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tausende von Events wurden bereits recorded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stabil und Kollidierend für über 2 Stunden!


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Gerade im TV wurde gesagt, das das jetzt 2 Jahre laufen soll O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Was dachtest du denn, dass sie jetzt ein paar Stunden schießen lassen und dann das Ding einmotten?


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Na..aber 2 Jahre? Das ist doch schon sehr extrem :>


----------



## Breakyou (30. März 2010)

ich find das ganze Projekt CERN sehr intressant obwohl ich garnichts davon verstehe. 
Ich bin echt gespannt was passieren wird..


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2010)

Ein schwarzes Loch muss es schon geben... ich schätze es befindet sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zu meinem Portemonnaie.

C.E.R.N. - interessant, muss man schon zugeben.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Das ist die Antwort darauf, wie die Schwarzen Löcher enstanden sind im All,die waren nämlich alle genau so schlau wie wir.


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na..aber 2 Jahre? Das ist doch schon sehr extrem :>


Das ganze Project läuft schon seit den 60ern - mit immer wachsenden Versuchen.
Anfangs waren sie sehr spärlich, nun bis 7 TeV und in 2 Jahren 14 TeV.


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2010)

Jupp, ist bekannt.

Ich find btw die Leute die das aufgebaut haben, fast schon bewundernswerter, als die Physiker *g*


----------



## Erz1 (30. März 2010)

Zitat von Bild:
"In zwei Jahren soll der Teilchenbeschleuniger seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit erreicht haben. Dann sollen die Protonen mit einer Energie von 14 TeV aufeinanderprallen."

----->2012<------: Zufall? und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun? Wieso steckt in dem Wort "McRib" das Wort "Rippe drin? Verkauft Mcdonalds Menschenfleisch? Ein Fall für Galileo Mysterie ... 

Nja. Ich finds recht interessant, wollt auch Liveübertragung sehen aber Schule hat mich abgehalten :s XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ganze Project läuft schon seit den 60ern - mit immer wachsenden Versuchen.
> Anfangs waren sie sehr spärlich, nun bis 7 TeV und in 2 Jahren 14 TeV.



Du hast noch gar nicht erwähnt seit wann diese Experimente laufen ;D


----------



## Arosk (30. März 2010)

Find ich gut.


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Luftbild von dieser Anlage (projiziert da unterirdisch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was auch interessant ist ...

In Cern wurde das World Wide Web erfunden.
Und derzeit sind sie dabei, ein neues Netzwerk namens "Grid" zu entwickeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2010)

Mich würden mal die Stromkosten interessieren Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Ich finds übrigens bezeichnend das Lehmanns Karriereende mehr Schlagzeilen und Aufruhr verursacht als der LHC...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. März 2010)

http://www.afp.com/afpcom/de/taglibrary/activity/web/multimedia

wahr anscheinend sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2010)

Wir leben noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte schon die Welt würde in einem riesigen Urknall zu Grunde gehen


----------

